# How to calculate 95% competency?



## burnsmh (Feb 7, 2015)

Does this mean you need to get 95% of the questions you answer right?

Or does this mean you need to get 95% right to a marker percentage that is considered competent?

I want to say my EMT-B instructor said that you had to get 75% of the questions right to prove you were competent. That it doesn't mean if you have 100 questions you can only miss 5 too pass.

Can anyone shed any light on this?

So, if I got cut off at 79, I could miss 19 and make a 75. But if it requires 95% that is a much higher rate and means I could only miss like 4 / 79 to be considered competent. 

I am looking for verifiable evidence not speculation, if you guys have any.


----------



## burnsmh (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/ems/EMT_NatlRegistry/pages/Results.htm

Table 1 shows the number of subjects scoring at least 70 percent (70% is required for passing) on the NREMT-based exam.

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/e...dence is Necessary to Pass or Fail a CAT Exam

When the examination is near 70 questions and a candidate fails, he or she has demonstrated within 95% confidence that he or she cannot reach the entry-level of competency.

Found this during my research.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 7, 2015)

So did you answer your question? Or is there still confusion?


----------



## burnsmh (Feb 7, 2015)

Just verifying against any information you guys have. Making sure its current and correct.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

I think it's safe to assume the info NREMT has posted in terms of the validity of their exam can be considered current and correct.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

95% confidence has nothing to do with your actual score.  That is a measure of how well the test predicts your knowledge.  If you took the test 100 times, your would get the same score 95 out of 100 times.  In other words, if you gave the test a score of how good a test it is, it would get a 95/100.  Thats why we use it as a certification test, you wouldn't want to use a test that wasn't accurate in assessing your knowledge.


----------

